# All this bermuda info!!! What about St. Augustine?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Bermuda bibles, bermuda triangles...where's all the SA info?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> Bermuda bibles, bermuda triangles...where's all the SA info?


+1 All it take is for someone to write one :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> bassadict69 said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda bibles, bermuda triangles...where's all the SA info?
> ...


We also need one for Centipede and Zoysia. We should not leave anyone out. I think any of those grasses correctly maintained are beautiful. Although reel cut Bermuda is what a lot of people have. I will reel cut everything but St Augustine.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> Bermuda bibles, bermuda triangles...where's all the SA info?


I have a centipede lawn and feel your pain. Give it time and I think more and more will sign up to the forum. The good news is that a lot of these practices/products for bermuda also work on other warm season lawns (always check labels though). To get you started, here's some SA info from Auburn: lawn calendar and overview.


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

I also have a Saint Augustine lawn, but I am too new to the game to write anything of substance. I would love to see some more material about my *T H I C C* grass blades as well.

St. Augustine lawns matter too, people!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I have St Aug in my backyard - While I am not knowledgable enough to share info on creating a St Aug "Bible" I can tell you that a lot of the same info for Bermuda works with St Aug - except, of course, cutting it low. I keep my St Aug at approx 4" during the peak growing season. I do cut to approx 1" and dethatch it at the start of the growing season, and I've have very good results with my St Aug so far. 


Now after stating that, I have to admit, that the only thing keeping me from replacing the St Aug in by backyard for Bermuda, is because I have too much shade in the back yard to keep a healthy vibrant bermuda. The At Au does very well in the shade.


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

Topcat said:


> Now after stating that, I have to admit, that the only thing keeping me from replacing the St Aug in by backyard for Bermuda, is because I have too much shade in the back yard to keep a healthy vibrant bermuda. The At Au does very well in the shade.


I am in the same boat. I actually prefer the look, feel, and walkability of Bermuda. Too much shade from giant oaks in my front yard to support Bermuda. So, St. Aug it is!


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

Looks like Allyn Hane, AKA "The Lawn Care Nut", has moved away from his cool season lawn in Indiana to sunny Florida, where he has inherited a very nice St. Augustine lawn. I have been watching his videos, and there seems to be some good content there. Admittedly, some of his content did feel sales-oriented, but as long as you take it with a grain of salt, there is a huge amount of good info there.

It's been pretty tough for me to find a quality YouTube channel with St. Augustine, so Allyn's content has been very welcome.

https://www.youtube.com/user/LawnCareMidwest/videos


----------



## c0mical (Apr 8, 2018)

WBrown999 said:


> Allyn Hane, AKA "The Lawn Care Nut"


This guy is my go-to for St Augustine tips. His videos on "dominating" your neighbors lawn are pretty cool. He even gives tips on those Instagram photos :lol:


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

c0mical said:


> He even gives tips on those Instagram photos :lol:


I saw that he was doing some instagram and snapchat stuff. I recently deleted both apps off my phone in an effort to conserve battery and to be more productive, so I have been missing out. Will have to check out insta posts on desktop during downtime at home.

My neighbors don't know it yet, but I am already setting up my "domination line" when I fert and mow. Only problem is that both neighbors hire a shitty lawn service that can't seem to mow straight down the property line, chomping into portions of my yard. Drives me nuts, but I don't want to be "that guy" who is literally shouting "keep off my lawn" :lol:


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

WBrown999 said:


> Drives me nuts, but I don't want to be "that guy" who is literally shouting "keep off my lawn" :lol:


If that's what it takes to keep those lawn care services from screwing up your stuff, do it. There is no reason they need to mow your stuff.


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

gijoe4500 said:


> If that's what it takes to keep those lawn care services from screwing up your stuff, do it. There is no reason they need to mow your stuff.


I think it just comes down to carelessness. They are using riding mowers, and when they double back from going down the side yard, they creep over in to my lawn. If I can catch him doing it next weekend, I will have a chat with the guy on the mower.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I am glad to see more SA people here...I will definitely be checking out the above links!


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Topcat said:


> I have St Aug in my backyard - While I am not knowledgable enough to share info on creating a St Aug "Bible" I can tell you that a lot of the same info for Bermuda works with St Aug - except, of course, cutting it low. I keep my St Aug at approx 4" during the peak growing season. I do cut to approx 1" and dethatch it at the start of the growing season, and I've have very good results with my St Aug so far.
> 
> 
> Now after stating that, I have to admit, that the only thing keeping me from replacing the St Aug in by backyard for Bermuda, is because I have too much shade in the back yard to keep a healthy vibrant bermuda. The At Au does very well in the shade.


I only dream of my yard filling in like this...great looking yard!


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

Topcat said:


>


Question: I see a small ball in the yard, which I assume means you either have a kid or a dog. Does the grass hold up well to walking? What about if you wanted to have a BBQ? Would your St. Aug suffer from being walked on, even for a day?


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I'd give my left nut to have a plush Saint Augustine lawn. I grew up in Mississippi and it was everywhere. Here in Little Rock it's hard to find.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

WBrown999 said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I have grandkids that come stay with us every summer. The St Aug is pretty durable. Last summer we had a badminton net up that got a lot of use, a soccer net that got a lot of use, and we spent a lot of time throwing a football and playing touch football on the lawn. I did move the nets around every few days to "share" the traffic on the lawn. The only rule we had was the grass had to dry out after a hard rain before playing in the backyard.

As far as BBQ goes, we have a large patio and that is where we hang out when we have a gathering. The pic only shows a portion of the patio. What is not shown is the Kamodo Joe grill and another wrought iron bench.


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

Wow, very Beautiful set up. Consider me very impressed. I hope to have a lawn like your some day.


----------



## c0mical (Apr 8, 2018)

That's a nice backyard you have there, Topcat! Grandkids playing in the sprinkler plus watering the lawn = double win.


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

Dang, you know it's a lush lawn when you can't even see the kid's feet when she is standing in it!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

WBrown999 said:


> Dang, you know it's a lush lawn when you can't even see the kid's feet when she is standing in it!


Yeah, but she has ity, bity, tiny feet. :lol:


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Healthy and thick St. Augustine can handle traffic well as long as it's not soggy wet. It cannot handle athletic field-type traffic with large people doing things like changing direction. It does better than it's reputation.


----------

